# The Rubiks Race Challenge



## kcl (Jun 19, 2013)

Hey guys, so I had kind of a neat idea. It was to use just the scramble thing from the game rubiks race and make a challenge out of it, so I did. Here's my sort of rule/step things. 
1. Shake up the rubiks race scrambler
2. Take a picture (I can do this) 
3. Scramble YOUR cube with a given scramble (I can do this too. 
5. After inspecting your scrambled cube for 15 seconds or less, you start the timer and try to make the face shown in the picture. 

So, with that aside, post your results! 

Picture of face you need to make:



Your scramble: 
B2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D2 U' L2 D' R2 F2 L' U L' F L' U' B' R U2 L

Another idea is to do this like an ao5 format, with 5 scrambles and 5 pictures. Let me know if you think that's better!


----------



## YddEd (Jun 20, 2013)

28.02


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Jun 25, 2013)

Fun game, I'm on. I got *24.13*

_Edit:_
When controlling my solution, I realized it had rendered the easiest cross today, so naturally I used it as a regular scramble. F2L was also super easy, but unfortunately, OLL was a dot case, and then it was the V-perm wich I'm not super fast at, but I almost got the same time as my initial Race time, 24.32


----------



## TDM (Jun 25, 2013)

*Time to make face:* 13.89
*Time to solve scramble:* 20.85

Better than my average when solving, but solving doesn't mean anything in this challenge  I can see why BrainOfSweden said it's a very easy cross.


----------

